# Next Generations of Lithium Batteries to Greatly Extend Range of Electric Cars



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

very, very cool.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Why does this not seem that exciting to me? 400km = 250 miles, Tesla can almost do that right now, stick in a few more batteries and you're there.


> The current generation of lithium-ion batteries have a more limited range, confining the use of electric vehicles to mainly urban commute distances of under 100 kilometers.


That's just plain BS. Lead vehicles can do that.


----------



## Manntis (May 22, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Why does this not seem that exciting to me? 400km = 250 miles, Tesla can almost do that right now, stick in a few more batteries and you're there.
> 
> That's just plain BS. Lead vehicles can do that.


You've got to read through the media filter. They probably googled EVs and found the range of average conversions, read lead sleds.

The key, though, is cars in Nissan price ranges doing 250 miles, as opposed to a $100,000 two seater can't haul any groceries but man do you look good zipping around town on sunny days e-sportscar.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

My money is on lithium sulfur. Up to 2500wh/kg in theory, how close to that they can got is another story, but 400wh/kg is already here. Electrovaya has also broken the 400wh/kg barrier. As far as I'm concerned, 3rd generation lithium is already here, but its not easy to actually convince the companies to sell them to you....

A 1000 mile EV is already possible today, all thats needed is for some one to build it.....


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome. By that time my LiFePO4 pack will be starting to age, so I'll be due for another.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thalass said:


> Awesome. By that time my LiFePO4 pack will be starting to age, so I'll be due for another.


Thats a good way to look at it. Keep the car, upgrade the battery. Buying a new car every few years seems a little pointless with a well built EV.


----------



## Thalass (Dec 28, 2007)

Especially since the list of mechanical things that need maintenance on a direct drive AC system is about three things (CV joints, Diff, motor bearings), the car should outlast me! 

Though I don't live in a part of the world that covers the roads in salt six months of the year.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thalass said:


> Especially since the list of mechanical things that need maintenance on a direct drive AC system is about three things (CV joints, Diff, motor bearings), the car should outlast me!
> 
> Though I don't live in a part of the world that covers the roads in salt six months of the year.


CV shafts can last the life of the car. They will probably only last longer on an EV because the power and torque is delivered more smoothly through the shafts to the wheels. As for the road salt, I have a solution in mind for that as well.....I won't be building my car our of steel


----------

